#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-07-11
 * mhall119 kicks paultag 
<paultag> mhall119: oh ffs
<paultag> mhall119: you're punging me
<mhall119> punging?
<paultag> mhall119: past tense of ping. to pung, punging is the plural
<mhall119> that's a new one on me, is that good or bad to do?
<paultag> mhall119: meh :)
<mhall119> I thought it was ponged
<mhall119> or pinged
<paultag> mhall119: I want to stab my old self for writing such crap (syn as it is now)
<paultag> mhall119: I prefer pung :)
<mhall119> paultag: it's funny, every year your code quality gets exponentially better, but your previous year's code always looks like crap
<mhall119> and it's best not to look back more than 2 years
 * mhall119 shudders
<paultag> mhall119: this code was written without internet (when my net was out) a few months ago, when I was rushing to have it 1.0
<paultag> mhall119: and when I write good code, it's good. Code I wrote 5 years ago carefully still looks good to me
<paultag> it's my hacks that piss me off
<mhall119> oh man, you're lucky
<paultag> mhall119: I'm in this 7 years now, coding almost daily
<mhall119> then again, my code from 3 years ago was PHP, and my code from 5 years ago was Perl....
<paultag> my PHP is damn fine thank you
<mhall119> I'll blame the medium
<mhall119> my PHP wasn't, you must have had a better version than me
<paultag> hehehe
<mhall119> oh, bedtime, g'night
<paultag> mhall119: I also wrote my own MVC framework that really made it fairly nice
<paultag> mhall119: night, mang
<mhall119> I think everybody wrote their own MVC in PHP
<mhall119> it's practially required
<mhall119> like writing an MVC in Java
<paultag> but java has built-in MVC support for most web bindings
<mhall119> you mean servlets?
<mhall119> they're pretty bare
<paultag> mhall119: no, not servlets
<paultag> that's not a web binding
<mhall119> and nobody likes wiring it up in XML
<paultag> stuff like JSP / JSF
<mhall119> oh, ok
<mhall119> I never did JSF
<paultag> it sucks
<mhall119> that's why I never did it ;)
<mhall119> Click looked like the nicest framework for Java, but I never used it either
<paultag> yar
<paultag> I always wanted to edit Swing to render to a web-page
<paultag> but got lazy, as usual
<paultag> and more productive things came up :)
<mhall119> there was a lib that would do that...
<mhall119> ok, bed for me, kiddos have summer camp early in the morning
<paultag> night night
<mhall119> night
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning everyone, is there anyone from the Polish team around?
<czajkowski> dpm: they rarely idol in here 
<czajkowski> dpm: aloha :)
<Quintasan> dpm: \o
<Quintasan> dpm: <--- Polish Team member
<Quintasan> dpm: I'm going shopping, I'll be back in like 30 minutes
<dpm> Quintasan, ok, thanks, there's no rush. Let me know when you've got a minute to chat
<Quintasan> dpm: I'm back
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 1 to kick off in 10 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<coalwater> can someone help me get the loco dir work on my local apache?, and it would be better if it could work without installing the db
<coalwater> no volunteers ? :D
<cjohnston> coalwater: try #ubuntu-website
<coalwater> hm so the loco dir project it self is not maintained here ?
<mhall119> coalwater: not anymore, we moved discussion to #ubuntu-website
<czajkowski> mhall119: why was that btw?
<czajkowski> it's not really intuitative to go there to disucsc the LD tbh and most come here 
<mhall119> czajkowski: because we ended up discussing summit and HoF development in here too
<mhall119> so we decided, since there was already #ubuntu-website, to just move all our web dev talk there
<czajkowski> hmm 
<czajkowski> not my call 
<czajkowski> :)
<mhall119> it's still proper to talk about the loco directory in here
<mhall119> especially as it applies to use and data
<mhall119> but when we start talking about how to use bzr and setup a virtualenv, that's kind of out of place
<czajkowski> notreally might get more invovled when people see it being done by community folks, but thats just me
<czajkowski> *shrugs*
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-07-12
<nigelb> ~/
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 2 starting in 23 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-07-13
<dholbach> good morning
<coalwater> morning dholbach 
<mhall119> morning
<Wilczek`> mhall119: Hi, in my house is now 4PM ;P
<mhall119> it's always morning on the internt
<Wilczek`> Hehe :)
<dholbach> UDW (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek) day 3 starting in 23 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-07-14
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> Aloha 
<serfus> morning
<dholbach> daker, does https://code.launchpad.net/~fougner/ubuntu-packaging-guide/retheming/+merge/67513 look alright to you or is there anything that should probably be done differently?
<daker> dholbach, ok lemme test it
<daker> dholbach, the general look is good
<dholbach> Ubuntu Developer Week Day 4 starting in 25 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek)
<kim0> wc
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-07-15
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> Last day of UDW (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek) starting in 15 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<cjohnston> czajkowski: itnet7 paultag Saudi Arabia has two teams listed on LD.. Could you please work with them on getting them merged? Thanks
<cjohnston> and Esperanto is back to marking a whole bunch of countries because they are a locale team... this needs to be fixed as well
<cjohnston> And Hong Kong needs to be merged as well as I believe Kosova/Kosovo
<Wilczek> Good night :)
<locodir-user> hola
<locodir-user> hay alguien?
<cjohnston> locodir-user: you may want to try #ubuntu-es
<locodir-user> ok, i am confused
<locodir-user> thanks you
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-07-16
<ongolaBoy> hello. what can explain that a friend is registered in launchpad but he can't edit https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<czajkowski> ongolaBoy: well he has to log into wiki.ubuntu.com
<czajkowski> ha she actually logged in 
<czajkowski> *she/they 
<ongolaBoy> czajkowski: yes, he is logged
<ongolaBoy> but the 'edit' link is unavailable
<czajkowski> ongolaBoy: works for me..
<ongolaBoy> czajkowski: even for me but *not* for him... That's why I found it weird
<YoBoY> Mario and Luigi  use Ubuntu too :D
<YoBoY> http://yoboy.fr/images/P1010192.JPG
<czajkowski> cjohnston: I need a pa to keep up with all your specific requests!
<perro_nervioso> ola
<AlanBell> perro_nervioso: hi
<perro_nervioso> tem alguem de sao paulo
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-07-17
<cjohnston> 50
<cjohnston> uggh
<TrickyJ> Ronnie, Hey there
<Ronnie> hey TrickyJ, long time no see
<TrickyJ> Yaap been very busy with Exams and work
<TrickyJ> How are u doing out there Ronnie  howzz ur work
<Ronnie> pretty busy here with my new job (which is awesome) and a lot of other projects
<TrickyJ> Sounds great man keep going :)
<TrickyJ> Ronnie, now its all set seems to be u dont have to ask for pocketmoney any more @ home right man ...!!
<Ronnie> the last few years i didnt even got pocketmoney anymore. I earned my own money :D
<TrickyJ> That's great Ronnie :) Congrats :)
<Ronnie> TrickyJ: how are you doing?
<Ronnie> how did the exams go?
<TrickyJ> it sux man :( maths I hate it :P 
<TrickyJ> hahaha.. rest goes on fine.. !! but maths.. :( its like diving ito the ocean and then dont know if able to swim back or not :P
<Ronnie> lol
<Ronnie> how many years of school before you graduate?
<TrickyJ> well i left ma schooling 10 years back man.. i guess in 2002 i did 2 years junior college and then after that got busy in work and stuffs.. so did not gave much atentaion @ schooling :p 
<TrickyJ> i took admission for BCA last year in 2010
<TrickyJ> Batchelor of computer application 
<Ronnie> TrickyJ: are you interested in loco-directory development again?
<Ronnie> ping YoBoY
<YoBoY> pong Ronnie 
<Ronnie>  We as ubuntu-nl want to know how large loco-teams deal with stull like :
<Ronnie>  - pressing cd's, posters, renting rooms for big release parties. Is here money involved or are these all sponsored
<Ronnie> - How does the team deal with liability insurance (when something happens at release parties)
<YoBoY> Ronnie: good question, how we deal with all of these crazy activities ^^"
<Ronnie> our loco is investigating if a foundation could solve these 'crazy activities'
<YoBoY> yes there is money involved for all the goodies we produce, at start small quantities "sponsored"by one or more members, and selled in the events before you can repay them. But now we have enough money (sells and donations)to do this without difficulties
<Ronnie> YoBoY: who/how does your loco keep/manage the money?
<YoBoY> we are structured as a volontary association
<YoBoY> with a legal structure we can have a bank account
<serfus> i wish we can have it this way as well
<YoBoY> for the parties, members sleep at oher members places
<Ronnie> YoBoY: whats the name of the volontary association?
<YoBoY> ubuntu-fr
<YoBoY> ;)
<YoBoY> for the insurance the association have one for the events, it's not too expensive, and for the party in paris we have a convention with the venue
<Ronnie> YoBoY: thx for the answers. Our loco plans look almost the same as your loco's
<YoBoY> each country have ther own rules for associations and legal stuff
<Ronnie> yes, here in the Netherlands we have different kind of volontary associations. Our investigation showed that a Foundation is the best for our loco.
<Ronnie> YoBoY: if the association quits (which is very unlikely) what is your planning to do with the money and goods you have (its one of the things we need to decide when starting a association)
<YoBoY> since last year we have done a great work to restart lot of things, and we have now an online store
<YoBoY> this is defined in the status of the association, we plan to give everything to other association promoting free softwares
<YoBoY> Ronnie: if you start a fondation you have to have a good and strong core group to maintain and organize everything, working with a council is a good start and changing regularly part of the council with election is important also
<Ronnie> YoBoY: thx for the feedback. I think our loco has covered all these things, ill keep this conversation as a reference if you agree
<YoBoY> ok, no problem, don't forget to ask to other teams how they work. We are a loco team + a french langage support team + langage team + crazy people + not an example for everyone :D
<Ronnie> YoBoY: except for the crazy people and the loco-size, our loco looks pretty much the same ;)
<Ronnie> we are working closely with the flemisch persons of the belgium team
<Ronnie> ping paultag
<paultag> Ronnie: pong
<paultag> Ronnie: what can I do to help?
<Ronnie> paultag: i have some questions about the legal use of the name ubuntu, do you know who i can contact?
<paultag> Ronnie: sure. trademarks@canonical, you can try running it past me, I've had to deal with them a bunch (I can try to see if I know one way or the other)
<Ronnie> paultag: as ubuntu-nl we want to start up a legal stucture (some kind of volontary association) and we want to use the name "Stichting ondersteuning Ubuntu­NL" freely translated to "Foundation support UbuntuNL"
<Ronnie> may we use the Ubuntu name in the legal structure?
<czajkowski> I think some teams have to set up foudnations but it does bring up a lot of hassle 
<paultag> Ronnie: I believe this is valid usage, given that it does exactly pertain to Ubuntu it's self -- email canonical as a test
<czajkowski> ie money
<czajkowski> bank accounts
<czajkowski> insurance 
<paultag> Ronnie: it sounds fine, just be careful in the administration of the structure
<paultag> aye, what czajkowski said
<czajkowski> it's usally not recommended 
<czajkowski> as it becomes a legal entitiy 
<czajkowski> you risk becoming liale 
<czajkowski> *liable 
<czajkowski> etc
<paultag> czajkowski: ubuntu us ny has been kicking arse at this
<czajkowski> have to go sorry
<paultag> czajkowski: they have that set up and it works for them
<czajkowski> paultag: :/
<czajkowski> I'm really sorry cant get into it atm 
<czajkowski> on  a conf call
<czajkowski> but I do know it doesnt sit well with some people
<Ronnie> the money, bank accounts, insurance has been taking care of. A legal structure is better for our volunteers, because without the structure, the volunteers itself are responsible
<paultag> +1 Ronnie 
<czajkowski> yeah but again you're now using canonical name so just becare 
<czajkowski> *careful 
<Ronnie> also a legal structure allows us to manage goods and money received from companies that donate
<paultag> the ubuntu name*
<paultag> and since it's actually about Ubuntu, it's OK
<paultag> and it's even an official ubuntu function :)
<paultag> email them, but it should be fine
<Ronnie> also companies easier donate to legal structures than to 'some group of people'
<Ronnie> ill email trademark to get an official answer so we and canonical have this 'on paper'
<Ronnie> thx paultag and czajkowski
<paultag> yar
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-07-09
<dholbach> good morning
<corea> buenas que ridos colegas
<corea> al guin abla espanol
<corea> que si alguien abla espanol
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-07-10
<locodir-user> hi all
<dholbach> good morning
<locodir-user> Всем привет=)
<czajkowski> locodir-user: !ru
<czajkowski> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ru
<locodir-user> yes
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-07-11
<dholbach> good morning
<metasansana> Hey all
<metasansana> Is there a place I can go to see the various packages that need help
<metasansana> *packages teams
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-07-12
<dholbach> good morning
<mriski> anybody home?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-07-13
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> huats: ping
<huats> hello czajkowski !
<huats> I am so glad to be online :)
<czajkowski> :)
<Geochr> Hi all, recently we have succesfully publishe the magazine of our community in Ubuntu software center but is available only in 12.04...
<Geochr> How can we make the magazine available not only in 12.04 ?
 * Geochr ask the same question in #ubuntu-app-devel
<czajkowski> mhall119: do you happen to know ?
<mhall119> Geochr: that should be an option in the MyApps portal when you submit it
<mhall119> ah, wait, it's up to the ARB
<mhall119> Geochr: ask in #ubuntu-arb
<czajkowski> mhall119: thanks 
<Geochr> thanks mhall119 ...
<mhall119> np
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-07-15
<serfus> i have just sew a local company which claims to be the sole and official representative of ubuntu in israel
<serfus> is there such a thing?
<czajkowski> serfus: no 
<czajkowski> serfus: there are partners though 
<czajkowski> http://www.canonical.com/partners
<serfus> hum i see
<serfus> i can't find them on the list
<serfus> are there any partners out of the list?
<gauthamraj> hi guys
<gauthamraj> I would like to have a loco team in my region , what is the procedure
<gauthamraj> ?
<gauthamraj> where to start
<YoBoY> hi gauthamraj 
<czajkowski> gauthamraj: where are you based?
<gauthamraj> India
<czajkowski> gauthamraj: there is already a loco there 
<YoBoY> hi czajkowski, how are you? :)
<czajkowski> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/indian-team lists all the details 
<czajkowski> YoBoY: good thanks 
<czajkowski> enjoying the weekend 
<gauthamraj> cool
<gauthamraj> will check it out 
<gauthamraj> thank you guys
<trinikrono> hello ubuntu locos!
<JanC> trinikrono: hello  ☺
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-07-08
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-07-09
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-07-10
<dholbach> good morning
<YoBoY> good morning
<ARUN_> hi
<ARUN_> is Ubuntu available in saudi...
<locodir-user> hola
<locodir-user> any1 here?
<SergioMeneses> locodir-user, hola
<locodir-user> hi
<locodir-user>  hablas espaol?
<SergioMeneses> locodir-user, si o ingles si prefieres
<SergioMeneses> do you need something?
<locodir-user> no español esta ok
<SergioMeneses> dale
<SergioMeneses> te puedo ayudar en algo?
<locodir-user> mira, instale edubuntu 12.04 y luego de tratar de instalar flash todo ha fallado 
<locodir-user> marca errores acerca de los plugs in
<locodir-user> y el sistema aveces se cae
<locodir-user> Se puede ver youtube en ubuntu o no?
<SergioMeneses> locodir-user, veo... mira ve al canal #ubuntu-es alli podras encontrar soporte tecnico en Español :) este canal es para soporte acerca de problemas con las comunidades locales
<SergioMeneses> locodir-user, claro que se puede ver :) date una vuelta por #ubuntu-es ellos te podrán ayudar ;)
<locodir-user> que quiee decir con comunidades locales?
<SergioMeneses> locodir-user, http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<SergioMeneses> ya vengo
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-07-11
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-07-12
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-07-07
<dholbach> good morning
<sagar> hi all
<Guest39172> i installed maas server.
<Guest39172> how to work on it..
<Guest39172> how to create a node and how to assgin power type..
<belkinsa> Please ask in #ubuntu, that is our support channel.  Type in /j #ubuntu.  Thanks
<belkinsa> Oh, and he left before I said that.
<sa_> hi guys
<sa_> please help  me out
<sa_> how to create a node in maas server. how to assign power parameters...
<belkinsa> Hello sa_, if you need support for Ubuntu please join #ubuntu. Type in /j #ubuntu.
<sa_> #ubuntu
<belkinsa> Type in /j #ubuntu
<belkinsa> You need the /j to have the command to work
<sa_> thank u
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<sa_> do you hve any idea on maas server..
<belkinsa> No, I don't, But the people at #ubuntu might have an idea.
<sa_> k thank u
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<sa_> i wil try in the group
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-07-09
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-07-10
<dholbach> good morning
<no_mu> Greetings from Long Island NY
<belkinsa> no_mu, hello there.
<no_mu> How's everybody?
<no_mu> hmm
<belkinsa> Most of us ussaly are AFK
<belkinsa> Or busy.
<no_mu> Well how does the Fossetcon work? Where do I sign up?
<no_mu> belkinsa: Yeah I know :P
<mhall119> no_mu: fossetcon.org
<mhall119> no_mu: it's in Orlando, will you be coming down for it?
<no_mu> mhall119: I live in FL o.o
<no_mu> hold up
<Nothing_Much> Oh wow I logged in
<Nothing_Much> mhall119: It depends, but I don't know the prices and stuff for attending it
<Nothing_Much> I found the tickets!
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: prices are pretty cheap
<Nothing_Much> Yeah I found it, I'm considering the "training pass" one, but I don't know what I'll be training for.
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: Thursday will have UbuCon and workshops and stuff, Friday and Saturday will just be presentations and the convention floor
<mhall119> so ifyou wanted hands-on stuff, for example I'm doing an Ubuntu app development workshop, you'd want that
<no_mu> is it for beginners as well? such as people who have never coded or.. something? what's it all about?
<no_mu> did I miss anything, sorry, bad laptop is bad
<mhall119> no_mu: my workshop will be yes
<no_mu> what languages? o.o
<mhall119> no_mu: mine will be QML/Javascript
<no_mu> Hopefully I can make it there, btw I left something on G+ referencing you regarding fossetcon mhall119, if that's how G+ is used
<mhall119> no_mu: when was this? I must have missed it
<no_mu> mhall119: Just recently like maybe a half hour ago, I'm not sure if G+ gives you a notification for only referencing.
<mhall119> it usually does
<mhall119> did you mention the right me?
<mhall119> nope, nothing on my work account either
<no_mu> https://plus.google.com/+MichaelHall119/ this was the account I referenced
<no_mu> test
<no_mu_> blargh
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-07-06
<Kilos> morning all
<svij> morning Kilos 
<Kilos> hi svij  
<Kilos> you in europe?
<svij> yes, Germany
<Kilos> great i managed to get contact with one of your old colonies last night
<Kilos> namibia
<svij> where you from?
<Kilos> you dont know of my project
<svij> +are
<Kilos> im in pretoria south africa
<svij> oh cool
<Kilos> http://ubuntu-africa.info
<Kilos> hit refresh/reload a few times and watch the background change
<svij> nice :D
<Kilos> driving me nuts this project, everyone is on facebook, and i dont like using facebook
<Kilos> hehe
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi there dholbach  
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<Kilos> remember i said i might need german help with namibia
<Kilos> no need anymore i have them ty
<svij> morning dholbach 
<dholbach> hey svij
<dholbach> ah ok
<Kilos> hi PaulW2U  
<Kilos> hi dpm  
<dpm> hi Kilos
<svij> morning dpm 
<dpm> hey, morgen svij o/
<Kilos> elacheche  o/
<elacheche> o/ Kilos & others :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-07-07
<Kilos> morning dpm  svij  and others
<svij> morning Kilos and dpm :)
<Kilos> :)
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach  
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<dpm> hey all
<elacheche> Morning LoCos :)
<Kilos> hi elacheche  :)
<elacheche> https://daniel.holba.ch/blog/2015/07/join-the-first-snappy-open-house/
<Kilos> hello TaeheeJang  
<TaeheeJang> hi Kilos
<TaeheeJang> good evening! in here..
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-07-08
<Kilos> hi svij  dpm  CarlosNeyPastorB  nhaines  and others
<svij> hye all ;)
<dpm> o/
<nhaines> _o/
<vis> how to use alt code for kruti dev fonts in ubuntu 14.04 
<Kilos> hi dholbach  
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<dholbach> good morning
<vis> how to use alt code for kruti dev hindi font in ubuntu 14.04
<Kilos> hi vis  ask for help in #ubuntu please, this isnt a support channel
<svij> hey dholbach 
<dholbach> hey svij
<Kilos> wooo my certificate of membership arrived at last
<Kilos> za post office very inneficient
<Kilos> well slow anyway
<dholbach> woohoo
<MooDoo> howdy all
<Kilos> hi MooDoo  
<MooDoo> :)
<Kilos> i need to aproach someone on the council to attend the first meeting in #ubuntu-africa on the 29th, but dont know who can make out 8.30pm as we are utc +2
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams
<MooDoo> is there a mailing list you can email?
<Kilos> you mean on the council MooDoo  ?
<Kilos> here is the lp addy for africa https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> you can join there and ML is there too
<MooDoo> no i mean for you to contact the council - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncil
<MooDoo> sorry i assumed you were on about the community council?
<Kilos> i will look ty,
<Kilos> i would love to have dholbach  there too
<Kilos> yes i want some council representation there if possible
<Kilos> would like to have i should say
<Kilos> only 5 of the 18 countries havent been found yet
<Kilos> but ill get them still
<MooDoo> :)
<Kilos> ty i have the cc email addy
<MooDoo> cool
<Kilos> oops mailed the loco council and it has to wait to be moderated
<Kilos> sorry
<PabloRubianes> Kilos: I'll try to be there :)
<Kilos> ty PabloRubianes  
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> ill try remember to send out a reminder on the day
<PabloRubianes> thanks
<PabloRubianes> I am cheking the time converter
<Kilos> its like an hour and a half ago
<PabloRubianes> if nothing happen in office I'll be online ;-)
<Kilos> cool
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-07-09
<Kilos> morning svij  and everyone else thats awake
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach  
<Kilos> do we get you?
<dholbach> hey Kilos
<dholbach> I don't know yet if I'll be travelling at that time
<Kilos> im hoping
<dholbach> I might be taking the night train back to Berlin Wednesday night, but I'm not 100% sure yet
<Kilos> what will be will be hey
<Kilos> but keep us in mind please
<svij> hey Kilos and dholbach 
<dholbach> will do
<dholbach> hey svij
<Kilos> actually apart from council peeps, a showing from anyone from anywhere else in the world will be encouraging i think
<Kilos> maybe i misunderstand things, but time will tell
<dholbach> you could mail the loco-contacts@ list too
<dholbach> and the loco council could tweet it from their account?
<Kilos> cool ty dholbach  i will do that as well
<Kilos> im still learning of all these groups that are out of site to most peeps
<Kilos> we have started social media stuff for the project as well @ubuntuinafrica is online
<Kilos> and as usual i cant find the FB link
<dholbach> nice
<dholbach> good work!
<Kilos> ty
<MooDoo> morning all
<Kilos> hi MooDoo  :)
<Kilos> ah got it https://www.facebook.com/groups/494775420686780/
<MooDoo> brill :D
<elacheche> o/
<Kilos> o/
<Kilos> hi TaeheeJang  :)
<TaeheeJang> hello Kilos!
<mhall119> Global Jam Packs are back! Help spread the word: http://mhall119.com/2015/07/ubuntu-global-jam-packs-are-back/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-07-10
<dholbach> good morning
<svij> moin dholbach 
<MooDoo> hello all
<Kilos> hi MooDoo  dpm dholbach  and others
<Kilos> sorry im late
<svij> Kilos: I noticed :P, hi :)
<dholbach> hi Kilos :)
<Kilos> ooo sorry svij  
<Kilos> :P
<elacheche> o/
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-07-11
<Kilos> morning svij: MooDoo: and others
<svij> morning Kilos :)
<boghison> !lococouncil
<ubot5> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, costales, jose, SergioMeneses, skellat, PabloRubianes, and nhaines - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<boghison> Hi! I have an issue, can any of you people mentioned above help me?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-07-12
<Kilos> morning all
<svij> morning Kilos 
<Kilos> hows svij: today?
<svij> sunday… is fine :)
<svij> and you?
<Kilos> apart from cold im good ty
<Kilos> you in germany hey?
<svij> yes
<Kilos> funny its only germans and south africans that still have some time to chat a bit
<svij> you mean here in this chat?
<Kilos> yes
<svij> oh yeah.
<Kilos> mayb we dont work as hard as other peeps
<Kilos> maybe
<svij> I don't think so
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> even MooDoo: seems to be here
 * Kilos waves
<Kilos> TaeheeJang: greetings
<Kilos> hi philipballew: 
<Kilos> wow you should be asleep man
<TaeheeJang> oh hi Kilos I just took a nap...
<Kilos> lol
<tramm> hello, i'm here because of derivative team project... is it discontinued?
<tramm> i remember two years ago there was a framework in development to help building ubuntu derivatives as part of ubuntu ecosystem
<tramm> did something in that direction actually happen?
 * tramm is (former) developer of derivative https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DerivativeTeam/Derivatives/Estobuntu thinking what to make of this project
<tramm> or is some part of derivative team objectives realised in localisation project?
<tramm> ok, where should i ask about it? :)
<svij> tramm: there is probably someone here tomorrow
<tramm> svij: ok, right
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-07-11
<Kilos> o/
<tamachi> hola buenas, ando buscando un poco de ayuda para el recientemente isntalado ubuntu 16.0
<tamachi> 4 LTS
<tamachi> me pasa que se acaba la bateria y en lugar de hibernarse o salvar energia de alguna manera se apaga y no se recupera la sesion, que tendria que configurar o instalar para solucionar eso? esa es la pregunta, estoy en el foro correcto eaa
<Kilos> hi tamachi do you speak english?
 * genii quietly goes to make more coffee
<Kilos> yay genii my hero
<tamachi> hi! sorry i-m back
<Kilos> what is the problem tamachi 
<Kilos> i didnt understand what you said
<tamachi> yes, the problem is, i recently installed ubuntu 16.04 LTS, sometimes i just leave the laptop for a while and if it has low battery and turns off
<tamachi> then it just do no recover de session
<tamachi> i was wondering where in the configuration or if i have to install something
<Kilos> ok tamachi the right place to ask that is #ubuntu we do loco work here
<tamachi> what is loco work ?
<Kilos> i try always keep charger near and never let battery run all the way down
<tamachi> oooo ok' !
<Kilos> we work with the local communities in each country
<genii> !loco
<ubot5> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<belkinsa> tamachi: 
<belkinsa> !es
<ubot5> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Kilos> ty belkinsa 
<belkinsa> Not problem, but I missed them.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-07-13
<BlueJuicer> where do you get cd these dyas
<BlueJuicer> days
<BlueJuicer> transmit
<BlueJuicer> :P
<BlueJuicer> Requesting An AbAnTa
<BlueJuicer> halp
<BlueJuicer> plaeze
<Kilos> hi BlueJuicer canonical has stopped supplying dvds
<Kilos> you can now get ubuntu on flash disks
<Kilos> i dont have the link, maybe someone else can tell you
<BlueJuicer> thanks a mill kilo
<BlueJuicer> mili * :P
<Kilos> you welcome
<BlueJuicer> wyd
<BlueJuicer> u comp?
<BlueJuicer> ete
<Kilos> elacheche Na3iL have you guys got the link to get 16.04 flash drives?
<BlueJuicer> also
<BlueJuicer> are you aware of any good low utility os?
<BlueJuicer> like the most basic 
<BlueJuicer> Close to dos
<Kilos> whew
<BlueJuicer> im thinkin gon back to 95
<Kilos> have you googled
<BlueJuicer> neg
<BlueJuicer> not a google question
<Kilos> i just use kubuntu
<BlueJuicer> cool
<BlueJuicer> whats your 2nd optioon
<Kilos> there must be other lightwight linux systems available
<Kilos> second option it ubuntu then mate
<BlueJuicer> im a boob
<BlueJuicer> i appreciate the tip tho
<elacheche> Kilos: No, I wait for an answer on my mail to the loco contacts, let me up that thread:
<elacheche> hey all
<BlueJuicer> holache
<Kilos> this channel is for loco teams work, best channel to ask is #ubuntu BlueJuicer 
<BlueJuicer> appreciate it
<Kilos> you know how to join there?
<BlueJuicer> so what does loco tema do
<BlueJuicer> just did bro
<BlueJuicer> appreciate it
<Kilos> there are locos, local communities world wide
<Kilos> the loco team keeps them going
<BlueJuicer> what is your  
<BlueJuicer> mission
<Kilos> my mission is to spread ubuntu as far and wide as possible
<BlueJuicer> how so
<Kilos> and to get many people to apply for ubuntu membership
<BlueJuicer> i can help
<BlueJuicer> membership ?
<BlueJuicer> inticing
<BlueJuicer> what does this include
<Kilos> https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjWyK6AjPDNAhXMD8AKHR8AB3QQFggjMAE&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwiki.ubuntu.com%2FMembership%2FNewMember&usg=AFQjCNEgOfMbyOP705uzcjfdIqgEbGanJA&sig2=ziEqnW9AVIlLc3T6IJ3eSg
<BlueJuicer> first of all your life 
<BlueJuicer> lol
<BlueJuicer> you colombian??
<Kilos> south african
<BlueJuicer> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjWyK6AjPDNAhXMD8AKHR8AB3QQFggjMAE&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwiki.ubuntu.com%2FMembership%2FNewMember&usg=AFQjCNEgOfMbyOP705uzcjfdIqgEbGanJA&sig2=ziEqnW9AVIlLc3T6IJ3eSg
<BlueJuicer> someone suggested playonlinux.com
<Kilos> ask  those questions in #ubuntu
<BlueJuicer> lost a member
<Kilos> many experts there
<Kilos> ?
<BlueJuicer> i kiid :P
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-07-14
<elacheche> Kilos: did you got a good answer about the LoCo Pack & USbs?
<Kilos> i saw the mails ty elacheche 
<elacheche> Thank you for reminding me of that! x)
<Kilos> lol
<Changizww> Hi, i'm using xubuntu 14.04! when i start and login to my user (and other users) desktop doesn't come up and it only shows wallpaper (however i could login by ctrl+alt+f1 and used startx to post this), can anyone help?! i remember i had this problem before and it was fixed by entering a couple of commands, but i can't remember now... thanks in advance
<wxl> Changizww: typically #xubuntu would be the place to go for support
<Changizww> umm... thanks, but i tried it but no one is answering there, i think everybody is asleep there
<wxl> Changizww: since they are the experts, that would be the place to ask for help. you could also try your loco team's irc channel if you want local support.
<Changizww> really really thanks, i'll try that :)
<belkinsa> Changizww: or you can ask in #xubuntu as that this their support channel.
<belkinsa> Changizww: And most lurk here on IRC, just ask your question and wait for the answer.
<belkinsa> You can also ask/search on AskUbuntu or the Ubuntu Forums.
<wxl> or the mailing lists..
<Changizww> (y)
<belkinsa> That too.  Thanks wxl.  But the Xubuntu one.
<belkinsa> Are the LoCo's of Oceania dead or do we still have some folks here who are still active?
<Changizww> btw i found the problem guys... my root drive was 96% full (just to know) thanks all
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-07-15
<MooDoo> hello all
<Kilos> hi MooDoo 
<Kilos> and all others
<MooDoo> :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-07-11
<cesarperu> Hola buenas tardes
<cesarperu> alguien me puede apoyar ,, deseo contactarme con alguna empresa que venda suscripciones ubuntu
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-07-12
<Francis_Albert> oi
<elacheche> Francis_Albert: o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-07-13
<Nyash95> Help
<Nyash95> Hello, I need some help regarding connecting my laptop to a wireless signal. Please.
<elacheche> Nyash95: You're in the wrong place
<elacheche>  go to  #ubuntu and ask for hel in there, tis channel is for LoCo Related talks
<Nyash95> Ok Thank you. Sorry for that
#ubuntu-locoteams 2018-07-11
<milan> hi there is some issue loading ubuntu in this laptop
<milan> grub issue
#ubuntu-locoteams 2018-07-13
<Dry8r3aD_> Hello everyone! I’m Gunyoung, current vice leader fo the Korean verified LoCo team. It has been two years since we got verified as a loco team, and it’s time for us to get re-verified! We created a bug at the launchpad, and I’m just notifying loco council members here to review our reverification request. Thank you :)
<youngbin_> Hello, @nhaines, I'm the leader from Korean LoCo Team. Did LoCo Council received our re-verification application via email? We've sent it earlier this week, but we still got no feedback about that and our LoCo team's verification will expire in less then 24 hours.
<czajkowski> youngbin_: I'm sure they can extend it then until they meet or review
<youngbin_> czajkowski: Thanks. I just notified that LoCo Coundil just started reviewing our application.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2018-07-15
<imam> selamat pagi
